#  Schulmedizin >   Visusstörung >

## Rentner

Guten Morgen,
bei meiner Enkelin wurde eine Visusstörung diagnostiziert, kann mir jemand sagen was das ist?

----------


## josie

Hallo Rentner!
Eine Visusstörung ist eine Sehstörung, das kann alles mögliche sein, das kann sowohl das Gesichtsfeld betreffen, als auch scharfes Sehen, als auch das Zusammenspiel zwischen zentralem Sehen (Sehschärfe), peripheren Sehen und Gesichtsfeld. 
Es gibt auch neurologische Krankheitsbilder, die eine Sehstörung beinhalten

----------


## Rentner

Hallo Josie,
danke für die Information.
LG Volker

----------

